# 9/18 & 19 Greenup



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Caught couple dozen moon eye Friday behind dam and seen a couple nice hybrids pulled. Saturday cat fishing on river was tough again. Seen a 25# flathead pulled. We got three nice channels and two nice blues. One went ten pound. I missed a hard hit and an epic hit. He pulled my broom stick rod down Hard and nearly broke my rod holder and never stopped ripping drag out.we were anchored. There was next to no current. I don’t know what it was but I’m sure it had to be a fish. It ran too fast to be a log. I had to fight to get rod out of holder then it broke off. Lost a ton of bait to small bait robbers again.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Always a great feeling when they about trash your equipment, always think, man, would have loved to see that.. Bet theres some monsters in there, have heard alot of stories about that river.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

We been getting a few hybrids and sauger from walkway not big numbers yet water still a little warm .


----------

